# Rubik's cube chest of drawers



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not really, not at that height. Do you actually think mom would want to bend over to put clothes in that? Every time? Not lately. It would be more realistic to have it on a stand, or just let the kid put stuff in it - toys, comic books, etc. Neat enough, but personally I think the Rubik's locker would prove a lot handier. 
Rubik's Cube Chest of Drawers


----------

